# I dont know where to go from here??????



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I am starting off with first labs from Feb. Below I will put new labs

TSH 2.430 (0.450-4.500)

THYROXINE 6.9 (4.5-12.0)

T3 UPTAKE 27 (24-39)

FREE THYROXINE INDEX 1.9 (1.2-4.9)

THYROID ANTIBODIES

THYROID PEROXIDASE (TPO) AB 8 (0-34)

THYROGLOBULIN, ANTIBODY 9 HIGH (0.0-0.9)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE, FREE, SERUM 2.5 (2.0-4.4)

THYROXINE (T4) FREE DIRECT S

T4,FREE DIRECT 1.12 (0.82-1.77)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE(T3) 90 (71-180)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE,FREE,SERUM 2.5 (2.0-4.4)

NEW LABS May 19 2014 different labs used so the ranges seem different .......120 mg armour thyroid. Still struggling with fatigue, body stiffness.

TSH 0.01 NO RANGES AVAILABLE

T4 FREE 1.2 (0.8-1.8)

T3 FREE 4.2 (2.3-4.2)

TPO 10 (35)

THYROGLOBIN 20 (20)

T3 REVERSE 17 (8-25)

IRON TOTAL 73 (40-175)

IRON BINDING CAPACITY 318 (240-450)

% SATURATION 23% (15-50)

FERRITIN 44 (10-154)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your Ferritin level needs to be higher - do you supplement? My issue with supplementation was once I had a period I went right back to bottom Ferritin range. Low Ferritin can contribute to fatigue.

I'm not an expert at Armour dosing - your labs look good to me and the higher FT-3 is expected being on Armour.

Why not stick to this current dose and wait a few weeks (6) and re-test to see if you are still at he same levels?


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't take iron. Just ordered supplements. I just don't feel optimal even though my labs say I am. My body still hurts and I am fatigued later in day mostly. I guess I will stay where I am and continue to lose weight, and take iron , plus work on adrenals. I am doing 24 hr saliva test today


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Your thyroid labs look great! If I were to offer any advice, I would work on getting that Ferritin up. 50 to100 and the closer to 100 is better. Floridix liquid iron is a very good product to try!

Hugs,


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank u both


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Those symptoms are most likely from lack of iron.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to agree. I had muscle pain that resolved once the low Ferritin was addressed. I also added Vit D at the same time - eventually they pain went away. Stay positive - it will get better!


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes muscle pain is a big one for me . Better with raised Armour meds VIT d and I am taking magnesium now


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

My periods are awful painful and heavy


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

This test keeps going up on me. Anyone know what it could mean? It's gone up 10 points since feb. I have lost weight and eat no processed foods. HS CRP 4.6 it says it has to do with inflammation or infection


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> CRP


As I understand, you are correct - this is inflammation, possibly infection. I'm not 100% sure if it elevates with thyroid issues. Andros will know.

My periods were aweful - I took iron, was sick and constipated and got to 70ish , had a period and was back to square 1. I ended up having ablation and my iron has been good since.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

How was the ablation??


----------

